# My new Seven Elium SG has arrived and it is AWESOME!



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

My new Elium SG arrived after about 6 weeks of build-out and it is fitted with SRAM Force group, Zipp SL-2 bar, Seven aluminum stem, Seven carbon seatpost, Fulcrum Zero wheels, Conti GP 4000 tires, Speedplay Zero's, Garmin Edge 305 (cadence and HR), and Elite carbon water cages. It weighs 16 lbs. 4 oz. ready to ride, and is so far everything I hoped for. It is by far the most comfortable high performance road bike I have ever owned and I no longer ride with back, neck or hand/wrist pain. The bike is compliant but not noodly, drivetrain stiffness is spot on what I ordered (7-8 on Seven's scale), and the bike handles better than my Cannondale or Kuota Khan did, very stable and great on 40+mph rides descending, and easier to climb with even though my Kuota was lighter at 15 lbs. even! ( I did get a 50/34 compact front ring and 11/23 rear cogset, that may be why?) Custom sizing is really all it's cracked up to be, even though I was a little skeptical at first. Seven's fit method really works if you take the time to be honest with your wishes and have your local bike shop help with all the measurements and riding issues. I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how, I'm a little computer/tech illiterate! Much love to all you Seven Cycles lovers! 

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Hope to see your pix in the future, ride safe.


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pics tonite (hopefully) of new Seven Elium SG*

Thanks Mike! I am going to attempt to post pics tonite when I get home. I love this bike, Seven has been a little quiet as of late, but I think they build fantastic bikes and their new all-carbon models should also be a big hit if they are as good as their titanium and ti/carbon frames. Let me know what you are riding with pics if possible? Take care!

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

rbt3 you could view my bike here in the seven forum entitled "my bike" its an axiom sg hope you like it too.


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

*sweet axiom sg!*

Your bike looks great Mike! I am going to try to post pics of my new Elium SG today. Take care.

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

*More pics of my Seven Elium SG*

More pictures of my Elium SG. Thanks for checking it out.

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

that is beautiful!

i am sizing one up now (ID8). what size is your TT and head tube? also what slope angle is that?

thanks


----------



## howitzer11 (Jul 30, 2006)

I also have the elium sg. This thing is outa this world. The paint on mine I think cost more than the frame. How do you like the SRAM? I have full dura with Bonty carbon clinchers. It seems we both like red. My paint has some red and I got the red spoked clinchers. Nice stuff. Did you visit the factory? These guys seem a little serious but when you visit you can see why. No detail left un-turned.


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

*Elium SG*

Thanks Doug! I love this bike. Most everyone seems to be carbon fiber frame crazed these days, but I believe that a well sized/built custom titanium or ti/carbon frame is hard to beat. I also own a Cervelo SLC-SL (have not ridden it much yet), but I like the Seven better than any bike I have ever owned. My bike has a 57.6 cm top tube, 56.5 cm seat tube, and a 20.2 cm head tube. I am 6 ft 2 in. tall and weigh 195 lbs. I used to have low back pain and neck pain/stifffness with my old setup, I have put a few hundred miles on this bike in 4-6 weeks and have not ever gotten off a bike feeling this good! I now ride farther and more often just because I am no longer in pain after or during a ride! You will love your ID8, the Seven frame guy I used said the ID8 is even more comfortable for centuries than the Elium, although they are very similar. Good luck with your ID8 build, let us all know how you like it and the Seven experience!

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry Doug, I almost forgot, the top tube slope is about 5 degrees. I let Seven's frame builder decide on top tube slope. They asked if I minded a slight slope or wanted none, and I told them I did not care, whatever geometry fit my spec/questionnaire sheet best.

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Howitzer11!

Your bike sounds beautiful, send pictures if you can. I would love to see it. The SRAM Force group is my new favorite, as I have used Dura-Ace on my last two bikes and my current Cervelo SLC-SL. I will probably change the Cervelo to SRAM Red when it comes out in a few months as it will be lighter than DA and Campy Record, and the shifting is easier/smoother than both to me. I think the Force carbon brake levers look cool and I think the brake feel/power is as good as Dura-Ace.I did not visit the Seven factory but I will if I am in the Boston area.They are very finely detailed people who seem to care about building YOU the perfect bike for your wishes. I think it is the best money on a frame/fork I could ever spend. I don't have any experience with other custom builders, but I can't imagine anyone being more detailed or better at building custom frames than the people at Seven Cycles. The stem and fork are perfect as well and the welds on my frame are works of art. Take care and ride safe and send pics of your Seven! :thumbsup: 

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*Sweet Elium!*

As you can see from my picture I am a fellow big guy that has similar tastes. I used the Axiom for a tough road race this weekend that featured very poor pavement, extended dirt/gravel sections (one over two miles long), and a three mile 45mph descent and it performed wonderfully. Too bad I didn't, but that's another story.


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

Metz, your Axiom is exactly what I would create, great color combo! I can tell you also have the extended head tube and I bet you had a hard time fitting most off the rack fames, like me. Seven does a great job with the fit geometry. Great bike, good luck on your next race.

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## howitzer11 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello, I am not to good with the camera but here we go. I think the red I reduction is turning everything orange. My setup is zipp bars and stem, full dura ace, bont xxx clinchers during the week and zipp 303 tubulars weekend, toupe seat (i think I am going to swap out), bont xxx post, and edge 305.


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

rbt3seveneliumsg said:


> Metz, your Axiom is exactly what I would create, great color combo! I can tell you also have the extended head tube and I bet you had a hard time fitting most off the rack fames, like me. Seven does a great job with the fit geometry. Great bike, good luck on your next race.
> 
> I actually have a pretty short HT (19cm) based on the other dimensions of the frame, which is something I wanted. This picture shows the true dimensions better. I did have trouble fitting properly on to off the rack frames and am happy I went custom. Have fun with the Elium!
> 
> PS - I like the red headset, that's what I should have done....


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

Howitzer11, your bike has an awesome paint job! The Elium rules! Is it an Elium Race? I love the Edge 305, I have it as well, and it maps rides and HR,Cadence, etc. with more data than I know what to do with! Thanks for the pics, great job and great bike, ride well.

rbt3seveneliumsg


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

rbt3 and metz how do you guys like your fulcrum zero wheels? Thinking of getting one love the color, am currently on am. classic cr420 which I find not stiff enough for me.


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

mikey_mike said:


> rbt3 and metz how do you guys like your fulcrum zero wheels? Thinking of getting one love the color, am currently on am. classic cr420 which I find not stiff enough for me.



Mike - I REALLY like Fulcrum wheels. I used a set of 3's for most of '06 with no issues. However, I bought a Powertap wheelset a few months ago and sold the Zeros since I am almost exclusively using the Powertap these days. The Zeros were too nice a wheelset to have laying around to use only a few times a year. I did almost all of my racing and training on the Zeros for six or seven months and they were great.


----------



## rbt3seveneliumsg (Apr 20, 2007)

Mike,

Sorry it took me so long to respond, but my Zero's are great wheels! I have them with ceramic bearings installed and fitted with red Conti 4000's. They are fast and stiff and stable. I ride them more than my other wheelset which is a set of Zipp 303's with ceramic bearings and tubular Vittoria Corsa CX's. The Zero's look hot and are very durable with a smooth ride. The ceramic bearing upgrade is well worth the money and an easy swap with loose balls from Campagnolo. Good luck with your purchase.

rbt3eliumsg


----------

